# All about you....



## Jesse (Feb 14, 2003)

Hello all: 
I decided to start a thread where members could share information about themselves. I've created a list of questions that can be answered. It's not personal or anything. This is to get to know our fellow TTF posters:

Name (that you go by):

Age:

Occupation:

Future Aspirations:

Goal in life:

Short term goals:

Passion:

Hobbies:

Famous for (okay this is where you get to brag about yourself):

Fave book:

Fave movie:

Fave sport:

Fave store:

Fave music:

What you can't stand:

What you plain dislike:

Who you admire:

What you most love to do:

Your self-confessed flaws:

What intrigues/fascinates you:

What scares you:

Quotation to live by:


P.S.---I'll post my info later.


----------



## Celebthôl (Feb 14, 2003)

guh, thats long!

Name (that you go by): Joe (Celethol, Thol, Cel, Cele on here)

Age: 17

Occupation: student

Future Aspirations: none

Goal in life: to move over to America

Short term goals: none

Passion: LOTR, Extra Strong Mints

Hobbies: Computer, reading, t.v.

Famous for (okay this is where you get to brag about yourself): Eating lots and lots of mints in one day, my stupid sticky out ears 

Fave book: um...gee let me think, Lord Of The Rings

Fave movie: Lord Of The Rings (both of them)

Fave sport: Cricket

Fave store: Toy's are us

Fave music: I'll e missing you (by Puff Daddy)

What you can't stand: Screeching girls, Harry Potter!!! 

What you plain dislike: Harry Potter!!!

Who you admire: nobody

What you most love to do: Sleep

Your self-confessed flaws: um im too nice (no i am really and it's rubbish believe me) 

What intrigues/fascinates you: The histories of Middle Earth

What scares you: Clowns, Spiders, Anything with more than 2 legs and isn't a mammal or reptile and growing old...

Quotation to live by: "many are the strange ways of the world, and oft help shall come from the hands of the weak when the wise falter" 

~Gandalf~

Thol


----------



## Jesse (Feb 14, 2003)

*My information....*

Ok, here's my information:

Name: Jesse, preferably Jess

Age: 15

Occupation: High School Student, Prayer Warrior, Teen Author

Future Aspirations: To own a condo on Loch Ness and go there whenever I want to.

Goal in life: To be a MSMI (Moderate to Severe Mentally Impaired) para-professional & to be a ghost looking after my mom when I die. I'm a Christian, but I trust Christ for whatever happens after I die. If I'm a ghost, I'll be like Casper. 

Short term goals: To pray more and read my Jesus Bible more

Passion: Jesus Christ, Lord of the Rings

Hobbies: Christianity, History, English, Nessie, Lord of the Rings, Yanni

Famous for (okay this is where you get to brag about yourself):
For being a good author & for being a good teacher

Fave book(s): Secrets of the Vine, A Life God Rewards, & Star Wars: Episode II-Attack of the Clones 

Fave movies: Casper (the 1995 version, which I have seen twice and plan to see 15 times), Jesus Christ Superstar, all the Star Wars movies, both Lord of the Rings movies, & Where Jesus Walked 

Fave sport: 

Fave store: Echo Used CDs and Games

Fave music: New Age, Native American (I listen to it through http://www.ChoiceRadio.com .) 

What you can't stand: Liars, & fans of Harry Potter (The Copycat! To think I used to be a 100% fan!    ), Christians who say you must believe this way or you're not saved etc, and people who believe that they go to the ONE Church

What you plain dislike: Harry Potter & Liars

Who you admire: Jesus Christ, Pastor Kathy, my mom, & Dianna

What you most love to do: Be online (where I have a social life that I couldn't have in real life due to my Autism.) I also like to write my story (It's a science fiction one. Totally from my head.) 

Your self-confessed flaws: Bossing people around, annoying people, & giving out my address to WAY to many organizations

What intrigues/fascinates you: The Loch Ness Monster, Ghosts, Christianity, Lord of the Rings

What scares you: Loosing faith in Christ

Quotation to live by: "Life is like a rollercoaster ride. You go up, and then down, but the results are still the same. Nothing changes." & "Those who know everything have a learn."


----------



## Beorn (Feb 14, 2003)

Name (that you go by): Mike, or my last name

Age: 16

Occupation: Professional Procrastinator

Future Aspirations: Programmer

Goal in life: Photographer

Short term goals: Make Mr. Stone happy so will stop giving me horrible grades

Passion: Photography, Tolkien

Hobbies: Photography, Programming

Famous for (okay this is where you get to brag about yourself): I'll restrain myself, see Self Confessed Flaws

Fave book: The Hobbit

Fave movie: The Matrix

Fave sport: (American) Football

Fave store: Hrmm...the ones where things are free...oh, wait...

Fave music: Rock & Roll, Billy Joel

What you can't stand: So, i like, imd to him and was like wuts up and he was like nmjc and he was like u wana do sumthing 2morrow ngiht and i was like yeah, and i was freakin out, like omg, OMG!

What you plain dislike: like....what do you mean?

Who you admire: Ahh...that's a secret 

What you most love to do: Hrmm....go into space, or skydive

Your self-confessed flaws: I really like to talk about myself, and be the center of attention 

What intrigues/fascinates you: birds, flight, anything that's not quite clear, or uncanny (vocab word!)

What scares you: When the alarm bells started ringing in the middle of school today because some idiot dialed the wrong number...

Quotation to live by: I've a few, mostly amusing because I like to joke around....If at first you don't suceed, parachuting isn't for you...





Jesse - You may want to check out the Autobiography thread above this, but this is fine...


----------



## Talierin (Feb 14, 2003)

Name: Katy

Age: 17

Occupation: uhhh.... nothing yet

Future Aspirations: *shrugs*

Goal in life: *shrugs*

Short term goals: To see all my friends this summer, go skydiving/snowboarding/kite surfing/hang gliding

Passion: err, this board, the ocean, friends, God

Hobbies: drawing, graphic design, reading, stunt kiting, modding on here!

Famous for: Uhh... wearing hats...

Fave book: Lotr (duh!)

Fave movie: Dead Poets Society

Fave sport: Cycling, American Football

Fave stores: Apple Store, Tattered Cover, Into the Wind, California Sea Shell Co.

Fave music: ABBA, Supertones, Oldies

What you can't stand: uhh... idiots

What you plain dislike: Broccoli

Who you admire: God

What you most love to do: Play on my computer, be with my friends, go to youth group

Your self-confessed flaws: I don't have any   I'm sure I have some, just can't recall any at the moment, hehehe

What intrigues/fascinates you: Lord of the Rings, the ocean

What scares you: wasp, losing my friends

Quotation to live by: "To everything there is a season, a time for every purpose under heaven." Ecclessiastes 3:1


----------



## Jesse (Feb 14, 2003)

Talierin,
I absolutely love that scripture verse. Why is that verse your favorite??


----------



## Talierin (Feb 14, 2003)

It just fits me, I guess, hehehe... I take things in stride, usually.


----------



## Beorn (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Talierin _
> Fave stores: Apple Store...



Poor girl 

(I just couldn't resist )


----------



## Kementari (Feb 14, 2003)

Name (that you go by): Meg, Kem

Age: 16

Occupation: nothing at the moment

Future Aspirations: living far away from where i live now and being happy

Goal in life: being a guitarist

Short term goals: finnishing school

Passion: music

Hobbies: reading, writing, music 

Famous for (okay this is where you get to brag about yourself): um.. being unusally tall for a girl, and voicing her belifs too much

Fave book: The Silmarillion

Fave movie: um.. Star Wars 

Fave sport: soccer

Fave store: Chapters

Fave music: The Beatles, Led Zeppelin, Alan Parsons....

What you can't stand: liars

What you plain dislike: eating meat 

Who you admire: Josh, Jesus, lots of musicians

What you most love to do: be with my boyfriend

Your self-confessed flaws: very nasty temper

What intrigues/fascinates you: Josh 

What scares you: the dark

Quotation to live by: um.. cant think on one at the moment..ill add one later


----------



## Aerin (Feb 14, 2003)

Name (that you go by): Aerin, Christina, Hey you

Age: 16

Occupation: Keeping as far away from work as possible

Future Aspirations: Living my life the way I want to

Goal in life: Working at a career I love and making comfortable money by doing so

Short term goals: Getting over this demmed cold, seeing my friends this summer

Passion: Music, reading, writing, acting

Hobbies: Playing music, reading, writing, acting, driving *insert maniacal laughter here*

Famous for (okay this is where you get to brag about yourself): Falling flat on my face...

Fave book: Too many

Fave movie: Princess Diaries, X-Men, Cadfael series...

Fave sport: SPORTS!!!! Rather, what we play at church 

Fave store: Apple Store, The Knife Shop, The Limited

Fave music: Wow, too much to name...

What you can't stand: People who are stupid by choice, cheerleaders, jocks... but wait, I repeat myself

What you plain dislike: People telling me what to do

Who you admire: My mother, father, and grandmother

What you most love to do: Get lost in music

Your self-confessed flaws: Attitude... you got a problem with that? 

What intrigues/fascinates you: Smart people

What scares you: Losing my friends/family, dying slowly and without honour, spiders

Quotation to live by: Don't eat yellow snow


----------



## Anamatar IV (Feb 14, 2003)

Name: Dan, not John, Matt, Ben, Steve or Mike

Age: last time I checked I was 4. Gives you an idea how long it's been since I've checked the calendar. But seriously: 13-14

Occupation: Deputy of the FBA: Federal Bureau of Annoyance

Future Aspirations: a caprenter who writes and plays music and lives in a house "between the mountains and the sea."

Goal in life: to make my family name known

Short term goals: get over the most depressing valentines day in ages

Passion: music, deep and thoughtful writing

Hobbies: Saxophone, writing, sports (any and all), computer (games, internet....) video games....the list could go on and on

Famous for: the skills with the sax

Fave book: The Silmarillion

Fave movie: Rush Hour 1

Fave sport: baseball/basketball/football (American)

Fave store: Electronics Buotique

Fave Music: Jazz

What you can't stand: ignorance (ironic, I know)

What you plain dislike: stuck up people who don't know when to shut up......although their mouths may be a bit too big to close.....

Who you admire: The Master himself, JRR.

What you most love to do: working with my hands....not typing, I mean 

Your self-confessed laws: being too skinny and too shy

What intrigues me: the sky, sleep (actual sleep....not sleeping), oceans/river, midieval times, forensic science, forests, chemicals

What scares me: sleep itself....the knowledge of being totally unconience of everything that happens...not knowing what happens for 9 hours or your day each day of your life....falling asleep without knowing it and waking up suddenly without warning.

Quotation to live by: Those who matter don't care and those who care don't matter. Dr. Suess


----------



## Uminya (Feb 14, 2003)

Name: Josh, JT, New Guy

Age: practically 18

Occupation: student, church camp employee

Future Aspirations: linguist/writer

Goal in life: to live happily with loved ones and have a good spiritual life

Short term goals: graduate high school and go to college; be with Kementari as much as possible

Passion: God, Kem, Friends

Hobbies: reading, archery, writing, hiking, camping...lots of outdoor things

Famous for: being really, really weird

Fave book: close between LotR and the Robot/Foundation series

Fave movie: currently _Monty Python & the Holy Grail_ and _Ice Age_

Fave sport: soccer, archery, skeet, swimming

Fave store: Barnes & Noble

Fave music: Alan Parsons Project, Beatles, Led Zeppelin, Rammstein

What you can't stand: people who hold cd's by the reflective surface, people who skip a song before it's over, spiteful people, atheists

What you plain dislike: people who have no respect for others' religion, the environment, or eachother

Who you admire: Issac Asimov, Erwin Rommel, Megan Roberts, Jesus of Nazarene

What you most love to do: be with people I care about, being outside, both at the same time

Your self-confessed flaws: occaisional impatience, irresponsibility with schoolwork, temper

What intrigues/fascinates you: everything

What scares you: dying helpless or letting others die without being able to help

Quotation to live by: "A man who hasn't found something he's willing to die for; isn't fit to live." Martin Luther King, Jr.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ciryaher _
> *
> What you can't stand: atheists
> 
> What you plain dislike: people who have no respect for others' religion*



..........?!


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 14, 2003)

I think he means someone without a religion by atheist. I've heard several definintions of it myself.

Name (that you go by): Heidi, Hyde, Heidi-Heidi-Heidi-Ho, Elgee, HLG, Cat, Nancy, and temporarily Carmen.

Age: about 18... but I may decide to change it... 18 but professing 24 at dinner parties... he he.

Occupation: Writer and Babysitter

Future Aspirations: To actually make money in writing... to be a mother. To get married.

Goal in life: basically see above.

Short term goals: To finish my paper on minimum wage

Passion: My religion, politics, writing, reading, Tolkien, life, the Prolife movement.

Hobbies: this forum, beading, drawing, writing, acting, clarinet, crochetting... a lot of stuff.

Famous for (okay this is where you get to brag about yourself): Being slightly odd, my writing, MY POST COUNT, dancing with cats, a crush that will never leave, being scholarly and silly at the same time.

Fave book: Two Towers... I guess

Fave movie: Two Towers, Lady Hawke, Princess Bride, Empire Strikes Back.

Fave sport: Soccer... well... if you want you can call it football.

Fave store: Bi-Mart... its just so friendly compared to the other stores.

Fave music: Christian, some 80's rock. Some seventies and sixties stuff. Weird Al.

What you can't stand: Often my brother. Liberal teachers who just talk and talk and talk... 

What you plain dislike: Being the only Conservative in my entire school.

Who you admire: God, my mom, my grandma, Eriol, my grandpa, Tolkien, J.Q. Adams, C.S. Lewis... etc.

What you most love to do: Write well.

Your self-confessed flaws: I'm a little self-centered... a lot... I tend to exaggerate. I tend to talk too much. I tend to gossip just a little.

What intrigues/fascinates you: Fire... It's a genetic thing.

What scares you: Fire burning up all my files and having to rewrite everything...

Quotation to live by: Don't go to college. College stinks. Don't work. Works stinks. Just mooch off somebody....
This was advice from a tired friend of mine. I in return asked for his bank account number.

This isn't serious, but I couldn't think of anything.


----------



## Khamul (Feb 14, 2003)

Name: Joe
Age: 16
Occupation: Student
Future Aspirations: Lawyer, Programmer, or Electrical Engineer.
Short term goals: To get a 4.5 GPA.
Passion: Christianity, Basketball, Soccer, School, and books.
Hobbies: Coding, reading, and sports. 
Fave book: Unfinished Tales
Fave movie: Gladiator
Fave sport: Soccer or basketball
Fave music: Project 86, Thousand Foot Krutch, and Pillar
What you most love to do: Play basketball
What intrigues/fascinates you: PHP
What scares you: Blue Screen of Death


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Feb 15, 2003)

Hey, ithrynluin, I didn't know you are my colleague (translator) !
What languages do you work with?

As for this thread, I will not allow myself spoil it with my entry


----------



## Aulë (Feb 15, 2003)

Name (that you go by): Matt

Age: 22

Occupation: Agricultural Consultant

Future Aspirations: More money

Goal in life: To experience as much as possible.

Short term goals: More girls, More booze, More drugs.

Hobbies: Sport, drugs, alcohol, power, sugar and women!

Fave book: Wheel of Time by Robert Jordan

Fave movie: Fight Club

Fave sport: Cricket

Fave store: Nandos

Fave music: Drum n Bass or House (Pendulum, Prodigy, Soulwax, etc)

What you can't stand: Teeny Boppers, hip hip music

What you plain dislike: American/Australia Idol

Who you admire: Old People, War Veterans

What you most love to do: Drugs, sex and alcohol

Your self-confessed flaws: Too many drugs

What intrigues/fascinates you: Space

What scares you: Death, too many drugs


----------



## MacAddict (Feb 15, 2003)

Name: MacAddict

Age:16

Occupation: Scrunging-for-whatever-cash-can-be-made-with-his-job-er

Future Aspirations: To make a really good Film

Goal in life: To make concert videos for christian bands and get paid!!

Short term goals: Meet my freinds this summer and make several movies

Passion: Creative Photography/ FlimMaking

Hobbies: TTF, Making Logos/Banners in Photoshop

Famous for: Hacking into AIM and changing the smileys

Fave book: LOTR

Fave movie: The Matrix

Fave sport: Judo/ Jui-Jitsu and Football

Fave store: Apple Store (they have everything a Mac addict could want!

Fave music: OC Supertones, Relient K, Audio A

What you can't stand: Microsfot

What you plain dislike: Dell

Who you admire: God

What you most love to do: Seems to be Making people laugh themselves to pieces through the movies i make

Your self-confessed flaws: My non-social nature

What intrigues/fascinates you: The depths of the sea

What scares you: Spiders

Quotation to live by: "If you pick a job you love you never work a day in your life" 

~MacAddict


----------



## Jesse (Feb 17, 2003)

Come on people, post somemore information about yourselves! This thread is getting to be fun!


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Feb 18, 2003)

Name: Real life: Em Online: For the love of Middle-Earth, call me Cora, guys! ... Unless you're Anamatar or YayGollum who just call me crazy caps person 

Age: *classified* 

Occupation: Being confused and I do it well dagnabit 

Future Aspirations: Writing and publishing a fantasy novel

Goal in life: To write and publish a fantasy novel

Short term goals: Go to TTF Convention in the summer of 2004!

Passion: Writing

Hobbies: Writing (hehe), singing, playing the flute, acting 

Famous for: My acting skills, my writing skills, and most of all: Being completely clueless 

Fave book: The Silmarillion/ The Lord of the Rings

Fave movie: The Fellowship of the Ring/ The Two Towers/ The Ring (No the THRILLER not the one based on Tolkien's works! Geez...  )

Fave sport: Horseback Riding

Fave store: Does it really matter?

Fave music: Hmm... I like a lot of different kinds and artists, but I'm a big fan of Michelle Branch 

What you can't stand: People who want a girlfriend/boyfriend for the sake of having a girlfriend/boyfriend, girls that run around saying "OMG, Legolas is soooo hott! Oh that goes for Strider too, OMG I'm such a ditz OMG *giggle"... you get the idea, right? 

What you plain dislike: Non-flare legged pants on girls.... don't ask, I have NO idea.....

Who you admire: My brother, Mrs. Pepper, Tolkien, RD... You'll know who HALF of those people are 

What you most love to do: Write (Getting the picture yet?)

Your self-confessed flaws: I'm easily confused and I easily confuse others... note what I'm famous for...

What intrigues/fascinates you: Love, LOTR, Medieval times

What scares you: Losing those I love- and I don't just mean through death, I've lost some in more ways than that. Complete silence. 

Quotation to live by: "If there wasn't evil in every one of the people in this world, there'd be no need for heaven. You'd all be angels."- Holland Mannors, _ Angel _


----------



## Goldberry344 (Feb 18, 2003)

OH, horrah, character profiles for YOU! weee 

Name: Althea (ppl call me all diferent variations of that though)

Age: 15

Occupation: Student. But I would drop it in a second to be an actress

Future Aspirations: Acting. weee.

Goal in life: To act.

Short term goals: To get a role in the spring play and to live through the winter musical.

Hobbies: Acting, riding, acting, reading, acting, having fun, acting

Fave non LOTR book: Anything by Tamora Pierce (though her new stuff is not nearly as good)

Fave movie: The Princess Bride

Fave sport: Horseback

Fave store: The Dollar Store or Salvation Army (call me cheap, i dont care. they are fun places)

Fave music: The Juliana Theory, OK GO, Anti Flag, any Musicals

What you can't stand: preppy preps...poseur goths/punks, ppl who shop at HT

What you plain dislike: same deal as ^

Who you admire: Martin Luther King, Ghandi 

What you most love to do: Laugh

Your self-confessed flaws: Can be too energetic

What intrigues/fascinates you: Human behavior

What scares you: War


----------



## Jesse (Feb 19, 2003)

*My Updated All About Me Information.....*

Hello all: 
I've updated my information. Here she is:

Name: Jesse, preferably Jess

Age: 15

Occupation: High School Student, Prayer Warrior, Teen Author

Future Aspirations: To own a condo on Loch Ness and go there whenever I want to.

Goal in life: To be a MSMI (Moderate to Severe Mentally Impaired) para-professional & to be a ghost looking after my mom when I die. I'm a Christian, but I trust Christ for whatever happens after I die. If I'm a ghost, I'll be like Casper. 

Short term goals: To pray more and read my Jesus Bible more

Passion: Jesus Christ, Lord of the Rings, Harry Potter

Hobbies: Harry Potter, reading about Autism, Native American music , Dr. Laura, Dr. Joye Brown, Christianity, Casper (1995 movie), Conservation, Star Wars, & Lord of the Rings 

Famous for (okay this is where you get to brag about yourself):
For being a good author & for being a good teacher

Fave book(s): Secrets of the Vine, A Life God Rewards, all of the Harry Potter books, & Star Wars: Episode II-Attack of the Clones 

Fave movies: Casper (the 1995 version, which I have seen twice and plan to see 15 times), Jesus Christ Superstar, all the Star Wars movies, both Lord of the Rings movies, all the Harry Potter movies, & Where Jesus Walked 

Fave sport: 

Fave store: Echo Used CDs and Games

Fave music: New Age, Native American (I listen to it through http://www.ChoiceRadio.com .) 

What you can't stand: Liars, Christians who say you must believe this way or you're not saved etc, and people who believe that they go to the ONE Church

What you plain dislike: Liars

Who you admire: Jesus Christ, Pastor Kathy, my mom, & Dianna

What you most love to do: Be online (where I have a social life that I couldn't have in real life due to my Autism.) I also like to write my story (It's a science fiction one. Totally from my head.) 

Your self-confessed flaws: Bossing people around, annoying people, & giving out my address to WAY to many organizations

What intrigues/fascinates you: The Loch Ness Monster, Ghosts, Christianity, Lord of the Rings

What scares you: Loosing faith in Christ

Quotation to live by: "Life is like a rollercoaster ride. You go up, and then down, but the results are still the same. Nothing changes." & "Those who know everything have a learn."

By the way: I am a reborn Harry Potter fan. Don't worry though, I am still an avid Lord of the Rings fan!!


----------



## Mormegil (Feb 20, 2003)

Name (that you go by): Craig, (Morm on TTF)

Age: 19, (20 in just 3 short weeks)

Occupation: Computing Student

Future Aspirations: To finish my degree, get a high paid job and exert power over those below me working for minimum wage. Then win the lottery and live happily ever after.

Goal in life: To be happy

Short term goals: Have fun and do well at uni

Passion: Dunno

Hobbies: TTF, Football (I refuse to call it Soccer!), computing, 
TV & Flim

Famous for (okay this is where you get to brag about yourself):
not much........YET!

Fave book: anything by JRRT, anything by Stephen King

Fave movie: The Usual Suspects, American Pie, The Holy Grail

Fave sport: Football, (The proper, English kind)

Fave store: Burger King

Fave music: Oasis, The Beatles, Manic Street Preachers, Travis, 
Blur, The Verve, David Gray

What you can't stand: Manufactured TV pop bands, Britain's lax asylum laws 

What you plain dislike: Ignorance and nastyness in other people

Who you admire: JRRT, Winston Churchill, 

What you most love to do: Go out with friends and get drunk.

Your self-confessed flaws: Arrogance, laziness

What intrigues/fascinates you: Death, What happens next?

What scares you: Waking up one day to find that my life has only been a dream.

Quotation to live by:
either
"If everybody loves somebody some of the time, 
then does somebody love everybody all of the time?"
or
"Neither a borrower, nor a lender be;
For loan oft loses both itself and a friend"


----------



## menchu (Feb 20, 2003)

Name: Carmen

Age:19
Occupation: Biology student

Future Aspirations: I like many branches of Biology, who knows

Goal in life: not to leave a thing undone

Short term goals: exams, meeting friends

Passion: Music

Hobbies: lots related to music, I'm developing new ones

Famous for: going on and on about Tolkien and Pereza at uni

Fave book: The Lord of the Rings

Fave movie: Forrest Gump

Fave sport: perhaps ice hockey? I'd like to play

Fave store: old music shops

Fave music: LOL, way too much to post here

What you can't stand: I never did with more that 24 milk tetrabricks

What you plain dislike: lies

Who you admire: mum, some teachers

What you most love to do: having fun

Your self-confessed flaws: impatience

What intrigues/fascinates you: life, whoooah

What scares you: shhhh, secret

Quotation to live by: there are a few. Hmmm... Strength to change the things you can change, patience for those you cannot and wisdom to know the difference


----------



## Saucy (Feb 20, 2003)

name: real name is brandy,but don't tell 
age;14, 15 real soon!

future asp; finish this post and move on with my life
goal: i live by the momment setting goals ruins the fun
short term: this is beging to sound like health class, like i said before finish this post
passion: art and writing.....and lotr
hobbies; stuff
famous for: i'm not sure what to put i was once voted most likely to obsess over stuff like lotr's and evil lawn gnomes!
fave book; u tell me
fave movie: i luv movies in general but the two towers is up there in my list of fav's
fav sport; hockey all the way! (i'm a forward the only girl on my team)
fav store: don't tell (toy r us)
fav music:sum41!!!!!!!!!!!!
can't stand: lawn gnomes man r those freaky!
dislike: posers and preppy girls 
admire: i admire........EVERYBODY 
 
love to do: i love to have fun and just joke around
flaws: i'm so self conscious 
fasinates you: (oooooh! shiny button)
scares me: lawn gnomes, leprachauns, little people, people with unibrows, smurfs,gremlins,trolls, porclein dolls and those grow a pet's thingys
quote: if at first you don't suceed try try again, if u still don't try one more time, if u still don't give up because they r way out of your league! tee-hee(plus they r jerks cause they won't even give u a chance!
my own in put: Beware of the gnomes they will get you if u don't believe! tee-hee


----------



## Turgon (Feb 20, 2003)

Name: Jay
Age: 30
Occupation: Student.
Goal in Life: Achieving some measure of understanding.
Passion: The simple act of being I guess.
Hobbies: Reading, writing, painting (when the mood takes me) and music.
Famous for: Calmness
Favourite Book: Too many to mention - got a lot of fondness for _Le Petit Prince_ though - one of the great works of 20th century philosophy... 
Favourite Movie: Rashomon, Seven Samurai, Withnail and I.
Favourite Music: PJ Harvey, Paul Wellar - the list goes on...
What you can't stand: I'm easy...
What you plain dislike: See above...
Who you admire: Socrates and Shakespeare.
What you most love to do: Watching the world go by.
Self-confessed flaws: My detachment perhaps.
What intrigues/fasinates you: Everything... so much to learn, so little time.
Quotation to live by: 

'Honour to those who in the life they lead
define and guard a Thermopylae.
Never betraying what is right,
consistent and just in all that they do,
but showing pity also, and compassion;
generous when they're rich, and when they're poor,
still generous in small ways,
still helping as much as they can;
always speaking the truth,
yet without hating those who lie.

And even more honour is due to them
when they foresee (as many do foresee)
that Ephialtis will turn up in the end,
that the Medes will break through after all.'


----------



## Chymaera (Feb 21, 2003)

Name (that you go by): Doug

Age: 39, 40 in three short months 

Occupation: Long-Haul Truck Driver

Future Aspirations: To get out of DEBT

Goal in life: To become a Gentleman of Leisure

Short term goals: To file my tax return

Passion: knowledge

Hobbies: TTF; Tolkien Wiki; Freelance Avatar construction

Famous for (okay this is where you get to brag about yourself): Procrastination

Fave Non-Tolkien book: The Works of Terry Pratchett

Fave movie: Matrix; Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon; Time Bandits; 

Fave sport: Curling

Fave store: Disney Store

Fave music: George Gershwin; Blues; Jazz; Rock.

What you can't stand: I can't do hand stands

What you plain dislike: Working for a living

Who you admire: People who excel in life 

What you most love to do: read

Your self-confessed flaws: I am a untidy about my person

What intrigues/fascinates you: belly-button lint

What scares you: George W. Bush

Quotation to live by: 'Elves and Dragons! Cabbages and potatoes are better for me and you. Don't go getting mixed-up in the business of your betters, or you'll land in trouble too big for you.'


----------



## Niniel (Feb 21, 2003)

Name (that you go by): Saskia
Age: 23
Occupation: History student
Future Aspirations: To become a respected scholar, have a nice husband and cute kids
Goal in life: To be happy
Short term goals: Get my university degree
Passion: Knowledge (hey Chymaera!)
Hobbies: Tolkien, reading, films, archery, folk dancing, nature
Famous for (okay this is where you get to brag about yourself): Orderliness, hard-working, loyal, lots of general (useless)knowledge
Fave Non-Tolkien book: The name of the rose by Umberto Eco
Fave movie: Matrix, Gladiator, Harry Potter, Ben Hur
Fave sport: archery
Fave store: our local bookstore
Fave music: U2, RHCP, folk music, Irish music
What you can't stand: people who disrespect other people's personal beliefs
What you plain dislike: loud music
Who you admire: People who know more than me
What you most love to do: read a book on the lawn in the sun
Your self-confessed flaws: Can be very impatient
What intrigues/fascinates you: the universe/stars
What scares you: speaking in public
Quotation to live by: 'Carpe diem, quam minima credula postero' (Horace)
'Many that live deserve death. And some that die deserve life. Can you give it to them? Then do not be to eager do deal out death in judgement. For even the very wise cannot see all ends.'


----------



## Tuilin (Feb 21, 2003)

i just noticed that you had all this wierd questions but not one about where people live...and this thread is funny


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 23, 2003)

Name (that you go by): Call me Rob

Age: 20

Occupation: Student/Part time in a coffee shop

Future Aspirations: Writing, Teaching Literature

Goal in life: To see my first book published

Short term goals: Not flunk out of college, learn Old English, find enough money to buy a 50th Anniversery Edition of _The Hobbit_

Passion: Literature

Hobbies: Reading, Writing, Cinema, Music, Big game hunting in the heart of India's jungles

Famous for (okay this is where you get to brag about yourself):
I'm not entirely sure how to explain, but no one I meet seems to ever forget me. Take that whichever way you like. Oh, and in high school, I came in second in the "Most Likely to Succeed" poll, but lost to my archnemesis, who was the student council dictator-for-life. I've been published a few times. 

Fave book: Besides LOTR, it's probably either _The Catcher In The Rye_ or _Cat's Cradle_, but this is a really unfair question...

Fave movie: This one's almost as hard! I'll say it's a toss-up between _ Casablanca, Vertigo_ and _The Seven Samurai_

Fave sport: College Basketball (It's pretty much a requirement if you life in central North Carolina.)

Fave store: Barnes & Noble, I guess.

Fave music: Rock and Roll

What you can't stand: Injustice, Intolerance, 

What you plain dislike: People who misuse words like ennui and angst.

Who you admire: Christopher Hitchens, William Shakespeare, John Keats, Eric Blair, H.L. Mencken, Jonathan Swift, Sir Thomas More, Bob Dylan, Mark Twain...

What you most love to do: Read

Your self-confessed flaws: Procrastination, Intellectual arrogance, Quick to anger,

What intrigues/fascinates you: Right now? Northern mythology, British history (Before the War of the Roses), Romantic era poetry, 

What scares you: Nuclear Proliferation

Quotation to live by: 
"Beauty is truth, truth beauty,- that is all
Ye know on earth, and all ye need to know."
-John Keats "Ode on a Grecian Urn"

And

"Do not meddle in the affairs of Wizards, for they are subtle and quick to anger."
-J.R.R. Tolkien _ The Lord of the Rings_


----------



## Eriol (Feb 23, 2003)

Name (that you go by): Paul, or (much) more often Little Paul (Paulinho, in Portuguese)

Age:27

Occupation:Limnologist (that means Lake Ecologist)

Future Aspirations:to get happily married, and to play exceptional bridge

Goal in life: to love God as much as I can

Short term goals:to get happily married, and to attend church more

Passion:a few women, and playing bridge

Hobbies: playing football (that's soccer for you Americans), walking at the beach, swimming

Famous for (okay this is where you get to brag about yourself): being a good bridge player -- at least in the very small brazilian bridge playing community, that is

Fave book:Works of Love (Kierkegaard), Crime and Punishment (Dostoevsky), and of course Tolkien's books.

Fave movie: A man for all seasons, LA Story

Fave sport:soccer

Fave store: ? none, I guess

Fave music:"Eu sei que vou te amar", by Antonio Carlos Jobim/Vinicius de Moraes; as for music genera, brazilian, rock'n'roll, jazz, blues, soul, classical, country... and probably something more.

What you can't stand:hmmm... nothing really

What you plain dislike:cheese (sorry cheese lovers)

Who you admire:Around here? Elgee, Grond, Nóm, Talierin, Nenya, RangerDave... and probably more. In real life, my sister, my younger brother, two great friends... and probably everyone once in a while. Big names? Tolkien, St. Francis of Assisi, St. Thomas Aquinas (any saint, really), Socrates, Kierkegaard... and many more.

What you most love to do: playing bridge, and a good day of field work at a lake... visiting TTF is not too bad, also 

Your self-confessed flaws: overconfidence, and sometimes an overbearing manner.

What intrigues/fascinates you: women, and well-reasoned arguments

What scares you: the fear that I won't find my lifelong love. Not common, but when it comes it can be really devastating.

Quotation to live by: Sorry, but this will have to be in Portuguese:



> De tudo ao meu amor serei atento
> Antes, e com tal zelo, e sempre, e tanto
> Que mesmo em face do maior encanto
> Dele se encante mais meu pensamento
> ...



By Vinicius de Moraes


----------



## Elbereth (Feb 24, 2003)

Name (that you go by): real name: *confidential* (although if you have msn and have been chatting with me for awhile...you probably already know it already) forum name: Elbereth

Age: 25

Occupation: Sales and Marketing Assistant

Future Aspirations: To own my own business....or to join a friend who is opening their own business

Goal in life: Happiness and contentment of self

Short term goals: Pay my taxes

Passion: Too many to lists

Hobbies: Reading, Writing (at the momment....the list could go on and on if I had more time for hobbies)

Famous for (okay this is where you get to brag about yourself): I'm known for taking conversations in wierd directions, for always wanting to be in charge, and for giving good advice (or at least I have been told) 

Fave book: Aside from LOTR and Simarillion, my favorite books are Gone with the Wind, Virginia Woolf's 'Orlando', Fitgerald's "This Side of Paradise", and Noel Coward's "Private Lives"

Fave movie: Chaplin, Shakespear in Love, the Breakfast Club, Pretty in Pink, When Harry met Sally and Singing in the Rain 

Fave sport: Fencing, Swimming, & Jogging

Fave store: Bannana Republic, Barnes and Noble, and the Godiva chocolate store (yum!)

Fave music: too many to list

What you can't stand: hypocracy and bigotry

What you plain dislike: hmmm....not sure if I can narrow it down to one

Who you admire: My sister

What you most love to do: rest

Your self-confessed flaws: I'm a terrible insomniac!

What intrigues/fascinates you: Life

What scares you: the thought of losing my friends and family and being all alone in the world. 

Quotation to live by:

"After all, tommorow is another day!" - Margaret Mitchell "Gone with the Wind"

"The marvelous richness of human experience would lose something of rewarding joy if there were not limitations to overcome. The hilltop hour would not be half so wonderful if there were no dark valleys to traverse." - Helen Keller


----------



## Mablung (Feb 24, 2003)

Name (that you go by): Dan

Age: 16

Occupation: Moocher

Future Aspirations: Archeologist

Goal in life: To live it

Short term goals: Survive HS

Hobbies: Being with friends.

Famous for (okay this is where you get to brag about yourself): Giving advice (or so people tell me) and knowing way to much about movies. 

Fave book: Dead Souls by Nikolai Gogol

Fave movie: Magnificent 7 

Fave sport: Hockey eh?

Fave store: Tattered Cover

Fave music: Rock

What you can't stand: Rap, those who plac themselves higher than others.

Who you admire: Around here most everyone has my respect for one reason or another in real life theres too many to name. 

What you most love to do: Be with friends.

Your self-confessed flaws: I act before I think.

What intrigues/fascinates you: Philosophy

What scares you: Fire and Heights.

Quotation to live by:

We saw the risk we took in doing good.
But dared not spare to do the best we could. - Frost


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Feb 24, 2003)

Name (that you go by): Jesse

Age: 16

Occupation: Movie store clerk, High-school student

Future Aspirations: Director, Actor, Writer 

Goal in life: Ditto

Short term goals: Must find reasonable girlfriend. 

Passion: Directing, acting writing. Live Action Roleplaying

Hobbies: Live Action Roleplaying, Roleplaying, movie guru, writing, Swords

Famous for (okay this is where you get to brag about yourself): I have appeared on tv numerous time for movie reviews and discussions, one of the discussions was only about us since we went to wait in line for TTT tickets for two days in the blistering cold. And I know a lot about movies.

Fave book: LOTR, Requiem for a dream, Hitchikers guide to the galaxy, 1984

Fave movie: New: TTT, LOTR, Gangs of new york, Road to Perdition. 
All time Fave: The Truman Show, Sprited Away, Amélie, LOTR

Fave sport: Sword fighting

Fave store: The Little Movie Store

Fave music: Heavy metal/ Rock, Classic, 60s-70s

What you can't stand: People who go with the crowd because it's "hip"

What you plain dislike: Cheese, Beer.

Who you admire: Steven Spielberg, My parents (personal reasons) and everyone who have the courage to be themselves.

What you most love to do: Write, Direct, Act, Swordfight, go to Live Action Roleplaying Games

Your self-confessed flaws: I'm stubborn and closed.

What intrigues/fascinates you: Outer Space, Movies

What scares you: Spiders, Death

Quotation to live by: "Living your life without trying anything day after day is the same if you were dead."


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Mar 10, 2003)

Name (that you go by):cant say or ill get in trouble!!! but i am a girl

Age: 15

Occupation:high school

Future Aspirations:see below

Goal in life: to go to hollywood and become actress

Short term goals:do good in school play, go to public school 

Passion:acting, LOTR, Christ, horses (my life revolves around these things), my country

Hobbies:riding horses, cross stiching, reading, internet

Famous for (okay this is where you get to brag about yourself):being sweet, getting good grades, being a huge LOTR fan

Fave book:LOTR (big duh)

Fave movie:LOTR (both)

Fave sport:football(for the rest of the world, american football-yay go non conformist americans!!!)

Fave store: Starbucks (does that count, o i just had a bad thot, do u have starbucks in europe? o that would suck if yall didn't) 

Fave music:hmmmm christian, alternative

What you can't stand: ppl who ignore u, christians who r hypocrites(disclaimer-i am not perfect!!!!!)

What you plain dislike:harry potter, unitellectual airheads that bash LOTR w/o even reading the books!!!

Who you admire: God, my best friend, Elijah Wood, Orlando Bloom

What you most love to do:read in a cozy chair w/ milk and choc chip cookies on a rainy day (i would say snowy but we dont get much snow in texas)

Your self-confessed flaws:having a higher opinion of myself than others, too quick to judge, blowing up when i get mad

What intrigues/fascinates you:Tolkiens mind, the human race

What scares you:rejection, war

Quotation to live by: "God is the lord, of angels and of men-- and of elves." (no i dont really live by that but i couldnt think of nething else)

~Celebrian Tiwele


----------



## Bethelarien (Mar 10, 2003)

Name (that you go by): I'd rather not say (security reasons), but you can call me Beth.

Age: 16

Occupation: Student, amateur author

Future Aspirations: to write my own book, and to be an actress

Goal in life: To live life to its fullest with no regrets, and to someday marry and raise a family

Short term goals: Just to graduate high school, and then college

Passion: Writing, ACTING, singing

Hobbies: Um...see above

Famous for (okay this is where you get to brag about yourself): I'm not really all that well known for anything, other than my family (I have 5 older sisters, so everyone around here knows who I am), but people do know me as a writer, and as a budding actress

Fave book: Hmm....probably the LOTR trilogy and/or the Sil

Fave movie: LOTR:TTT, SW:AOTC

Fave sport:I hate sports. Hate. Hate a lot.

Fave store: Um....Target

Fave music: pretty much everything except country. Destiny's Child, probably

What you can't stand: Britney Spears, close-minded people, prejudiced people, etc.

What you plain dislike: stupid people (I know that sounds mean, but I'm "gifted", and I have no patience with dumb people. Sorry.)

Who you admire: My mother. She's the strongest person I know, and she never ceases to amaze me.

What you most love to do: Write, go to church youth activites, act

Your self-confessed flaws: Um, I am very impatient, very not motivated, and I tend to hold grudges for a very long time. Bad!

What intrigues/fascinates you: How in the world Tolkien came up with all of this!

What scares you: Dying. Not death, but dying. This comes from my father having pancreatic cancer and watching him waste away until he died. Scary.

Quotation to live by: "For I am not ashamed of the gospel of Christ: for it is the power of God unto salvation to every one that believeth..." ~Romans 1:16


----------



## Lossengondiel (Mar 10, 2003)

Name (that you go by): Jessica, Jess, Jessie, or here y'all can call me Loss or Lossengondiel or bird brain for all I care 

Age: 15

Occupation: high school freshie (woohoo!)

Future Aspirations: visit Australia, get this one guy to talk to me (not as easy as it sounds), to be a history teacher or author-ette

Goal in life: to live happily ever after with the before mentioned guy

Short term goals: hmm...get that dude to open up and talk for goodness sakes! I'm not that scary...aren't I?

Passion: books and music (Linkin Park and Sum 41) world history

Hobbies: reading, email, TTF  , friends, movies, oh I just like about anything

Famous for (okay this is where you get to brag about yourself): being extremely moody, which I am, but seriously, people say I have a gift for writing

Fave book: too many to count but I like Harry Potter, LOTR, and Requiem by Graham Joyce and soooo many others

Fave movie: Harry Potter, LOTR, Blade, Mummy, Austin Powers, Moulin Rouge, and sooooo many others

Fave sport: I'M A HOCKEY GIRL!

Fave store: wherever there's good clothes, or fannie may stores...I'm hooked on those darn jelly beans!

Fave music: Linkin Park and Sum 41

What you can't stand: girls who take up the once again before mentioned dude's attention TOOOOO much

What you plain dislike: girls like those from above, and the prissy ditzes that seem endless where I go to school...no offense to anyone here but DOWN WITH THE CHEERLEADERS AND FOOTBALL PLAYERS!

Who you admire: Anne Frank

What you most love to do: laugh and have a good time

Your self-confessed flaws: being MOODY and acting like I'm someone else sometimes

What intrigues/fascinates you: the universe, world history, miracles, natural wonders, and nature

What scares you: getting shots (NOOOO!) bees and spiders

Quotation to live by: It is kindness in a person, not beauty, that wins our love---Unknown 

I wish more people would learn to live like that, especially us teenagers, because at school all the good looking and popular kids are asked out and all, and the kind sweet ones get left behind and have their hearts broken...I've seen it happen


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 10, 2003)

Name (that you go by): *rather not say* 

Age: 14-15

Occupation: Student 

Future Aspirations: To get a good job

Goal in life: To become a God-honoring husband and to serve my Lord.

Short term goals: I'm trying to start a bluegrass band.

Passion: Music, literature, computers

Hobbies: Programming, making chainmail, sworfighting, hiking, cycling, hunting, fishing, camping. Yeah, I have too many hobbies 

Famous for (okay this is where you get to brag about yourself): I am well known (within my church)as a very good pianist and a budding guitarist. I'm also a pretty good wide-receiver in football.

Fave book: The Sil, LotR

Fave movie: Shrek, the LotR movies, Count of Monte Christo, Saving Private Ryan, We were soldiers. Oops, that's more than one movie...

Fave sport: Football, and street hockey

Fave store: Apple Music, Barnes and Noble, GI Joes

Fave music: Classical, LotR soundtracks, acapella, bluegrass etc...

What you can't stand: People who try to force LINUX upon us mainstream Windows users!!! Argh!

What you plain dislike: Liberals

Who you admire: Jesus Christ, the apostles, the early church fathers, and my history teacher (Dr. George Grant)

What you most love to do: Goof off on my computer, and goof off outside.

Your self-confessed flaws: I am often rash, and too physical. I am too quick to use my strength to "correct" my siblings.  I am also a very good procrastinator. 

What intrigues/fascinates you: Biology.

What scares you: Werewolves. I even got scared when I watched Abott and Costello's Wolf-man!

Quotation to live by: "What does the Lord require of you? To act justly, to love mercy and to walk humbly with your God." Micah 6:8

Well, that's about all there is to know about me!

--Elendil3119--


----------



## Theoden_king (Mar 11, 2003)

Name (that you go by): Dan

Age: 17

Occupation: college student

Future Aspirations: Website designer

Goal in life: see above

Short term goals: At the moment get through my computer course

Passion: Books, music, middle earth

Hobbies: skateboarding, reading, playing guitar

Famous for (okay this is where you get to brag about yourself): Correcting all my friends when they say something wrong about Lord of the rings and quoting the book

Fave book: The hobbit/Lord of the rings

Fave movie: the Lord of the rings (both)

Fave sport: Football (or soccer depending where you're from)

Fave store: none really

Fave music: punk (not that sum 41 stuff, real punk)

What you can't stand: The "cool" people who don't have an opinion of their own and follow a group of "cool" people and copy them exactly

What you plain dislike: Harry Potter, people who say "Why would you want to read Lord of the rings when you can watch the film?"

Who you admire: My girlfriend

What you most love to do: Read

Your self-confessed flaws: Act before I think and tend to not trust a lot of people

What intrigues/fascinates you: Tolkiens Middle Earth

What scares you: Clowns (I watched IT at quite a young age)

Quotation to live by: "Faithless is he that says farewell when the road darkens." - J.R.R. Tolkien


----------



## Jesse (Mar 17, 2003)

Here is my final updated information:
----------------------------------------------------------
Name (that you go by): Jess 

Race: Warlock (to believe or disbelieve is your choice, but be warned of my powers!)

Age: 16

Occupation: Learning, running away from the Besfi (The enemy of us Warlocks), and being a Warlock Prince

Future Aspirations: To immigrate to the small island nation of Fiji, located in the Pacific Ocean and to be an independant author there and practice my Warlock powers

Goal in life: To serve God alone (right now I'm in a spiritual crisis so I don't know if I am a real Christian so it wouldn't be fair to say that I want to serve Jesus Christ.)

Short term goals: To finish my English project on the book entitled "Night". 

Passion: God, Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings

Hobbies: See my profile because I can't name them all

Famous for (okay this is where you get to brag about yourself):
For being a good author, leader, and supervisor

Fave book: The Fellowship of the Ring & Goblet of Fire

Fave movie: Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets, The Two Towers, Fellowship of the Ring, Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone, Dances With Wolves, & Black Knight (hilarious movie!)

Fave sport: Grrrr.... eeek!

Fave store: Echo used CDs and games

Fave music: Variety (log onto http://www.KS95.com and listen online!

What you can't stand: Christians who think non-believers go to Hell for not believing in Christ Jesus as their LORD and Savior, people who doubt the existance of the Loch Ness monster (She lives I tell you!  ) 

What you plain dislike: Call me crazy, but I cannot stand Pizza. It's nasty!

Who you admire: Jesus Christ, the Dhali-Lama, my church pastor, J.R.R. Tolkien (someday my books will be as good as his and then you all will say.... "Hey, I know that guy! He posts on TheTolkienForum as Jesse".  )

What you most love to do: Be online, while listening to music (I am now and it's 7:03 CST. My school's 2 hours late due to the fog)

Your self-confessed flaws: Talking about people behind their backs

What intrigues/fascinates you: God the Father, world religions (preferably Bahai), Lord of the Rings, Harry Potter, the Internet, & Tigers

What scares you: I'm not afraid of anything. Everything is afraid of me!  

Quotation to live by: "Live life to it's fullest. You do not know when you will leave it".


----------



## Eliot (Mar 29, 2003)

Name: Eliot (also my real name)

Age: 14.

Occupation: Home-schooled 8th grader.

Future Aspirations: To possibly become a historian, or teacher. Being a teacher changes peoples lives in very good ways (sometimes).

Goal in life: To make my relationship with God better, and bringing up a God-loving family.

Short-term goals: To get back into reading my Bible, and to finish school faster then public-schools.  

Passion: Politics, reading, history, and geography.

Hobbies: Riding my bike, going to youth group activities, looking at a world map and figuring out how I'll eventually take over the world.  

Famous for (okay this is where you get to brag about yourself): hmm.... I'm not very famous or popular at all.

Favorite Book(s): _The Lord of the Rings_, _The Hobbit_, _The Silmarillion_, _Redwall_ series, and the Bible. 

Favorite Movie: I've always like war movies a lot, but my personal favorite is always changing. Currently my favorites are: _The Untouchables_, and (I know, I'm weird for a boy) _Jane Eyre_.

Favorite Sport: American Football.  

Favorite store: Borders, or Barnes & Noble.

Favorite music: Classical, and some Oldies (mostly 50s, but some 60s).

What you can't stand: Liberalism (in politics), immature people, and peepul hu kant spel.  

What you plain dislike: Onions, my cocky peers, and a bunch of other stuff that would take hours to list.

Who you admire: J.R.R.Tolkien, Jesus Christ, George Washington, Ronald Reagan, both George Bush's, Apostle Paul, my Pastor's, a really sweet girl that goes to my church (I also have a crush on her), and a lot more people.

What you most love to do: Read.

Your self-confessed flaws: Becoming like my cocky peers, caring too much about appearance and trying to become popular, beating up my little brother and sister who I love so much, and getting angry too fast. There are more, but not enough time.

What intrigues/fascinates you: This qoute: 

"If we continue on this path, respectable, industrious and honest, if we fulfill our duty faithfully, it is my conviction, the Lord God will continually help us in the future. He will not leave respectable people in the lurch indefinitely. He may test them, but in the end He lets His sun shine upon them and gives them His blessing." - Adolf Hitler

What scares you: Spiders, and being murdered.

Qoutation to live by: "What does the Lord require of you? To act justly, to love mercy and to walk humbly with your God." Micah 6:8 (same as Elendil3119's)


----------



## Beleg (Mar 29, 2003)

Name: Yawar (my real Name) 

Age: 14

Occupation: Tenth Grade Studies.

Future Aspirations: Possibly something in Material Sciences.

Goal in Life: Live and Enjoy

Short-Term goals: Finishing HOME and Hardy's Mayor of Casterbridge

Passions: Sports, reading, history, Politics, Geography

Hobbies: Reading Fanfiction Or Original Fiction, Playing Various sports and hiking.

Famous for (okay this is where you get to brag about yourself): tripping over my feet.


Favorite Books: Sherlock Homes, Harry Potter, Wuthering Heights and a No of short stories by O Henry not to Mention Silmarillion and unfinished Tales.


Favorite Movie: Matrix, Jumangi, SpyKids (Added Recently) 


Favorite Sport or sports you play: Field Hockey and Cricket for the former and Cricket and Table Tennis for the later.

What you can't stand: English Music.

Favorite Music: Local

What you plain dislike: Onion, Garlic and annoying girls.

Who you Admire: Prophet Muhammad, Charlemange.


What do you most love to do: To play Table Tennis.

Your self-confessed flaws: Too much Enthusiasm and can't keep my mouth shut when i aught to. 

What intrigues/fascinates you: Love


Favorite Quote: "Home is where the heart is."

What scares you: Computer Viruses that destroy my harddisk and my Grandmother.


----------



## Galian (Apr 4, 2003)

Name: Galian

Age: 20

Occupation: currently librarian

Future Aspirations: I'm going to study English and want to write sometime

Goal in life: master the celtic languages

Short term goals: getting a life 

Passion: reading

Hobbies: reading, writing, internet, traveling, and a bunch of other uninteresting stuff

Famous for (okay this is where you get to brag about yourself): forgetting what she said the day before. 

Fave book: The silmarilion and Magician (can't decide which is better)

Fave movie: At the moment: LotR TTT

Fave sport: well for that I have to sport, and I don't. Used to run a lot though 

Fave store: uhhh... the bookstore   

Fave musichard)Rock, '80's, new age

What you can't stand: naive people

What you plain dislike: People who only see one side of something

Who you admire: The Moon

What you most love to do: reading. 

Your self-confessed flaws: typos and forgetful 

What intrigues/fascinates you: Fire

What scares you: breaking bones (seeing it or hearing it) can't stand that, I'll go crazy

Quotation to live by: The only thing in life that's guaranteed is failure, to succeed you must be willing to take risks (Arutha in one of Feist's books)


----------



## Lossengondiel (Apr 4, 2003)

> Goal in life: master the celtic languages



That is something I would like to accomplish as well. I would like to learn Welsh or Irish.


----------



## Galian (Apr 5, 2003)

Well I'm working on it, it isn't easy, but I'll get it once the course starts. Their history is also very interesting as well.


----------



## Lossengondiel (Apr 5, 2003)

I know, I was thinking of getting a history major in college (once I get there, but currently I am plaguing high school with my oh so amazing brilliance  )


----------



## Galian (Apr 6, 2003)

History is nice and interesting, but I don't like the broad idea, so I'm go to study languages. 

How long till you're finished in High School?


----------



## Lossengondiel (Apr 6, 2003)

Unfortunately quite a while. I'm only a freshman. But hey, it never hurts to start early huh? There are so many subjects and areas i want to look into for college. I have interests in zoology, world history, and languages. Thankfully I still have a little while to decide 

BTW where do you find you lessons for the Celtic languages? And which one(s) are you currently learning?


----------



## Beleg (Apr 6, 2003)

Zoology? how can anyone like that boring subject? oops someone likes that? sorry, why do you like that?


----------



## Lossengondiel (Apr 6, 2003)

I like animals. They are so graceful and powerful. The only animals that really freak me out are spiders (but wait, those aresn't really animals...oh well) Anything else is fine  I love spending the day at the zoo!


----------



## Eliot (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lossengondiel _
> *I like animals. They are so graceful and powerful. The only animals that really freak me out are spiders (but wait, those aresn't really animals...oh well) Anything else is fine  I love spending the day at the zoo1 *



I love the zoo (I know, way off topic). It's so awesome. I especially like Elephants, they're my favorite animal. It's only fun if the weather's really nice, and it's all the animals are out. 

The zoo is really boring if it's winter, because most of the animals are inside.


----------



## Lossengondiel (Apr 6, 2003)

At the zoo I go to there are different places for different climates, countries, etc. I like the tigers (my fav) the exhibit with a bunch of sea animals, and the australia house.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 8, 2003)

*FINAL FINAL UPDATED INFORMATION...*

Name (that you go by): *Jesse*

Age: *16*

Occupation: *Teen Writer & Prayer Warrior*

Future Aspirations: *To be a Tiger Biologist and publish my writings; on the Holy Grail, the Loch Ness Monster, Science fiction, & on Prayer. I also want to get married to my long-distance girlfriend.*

Goal in life: *To serve Jesus Christ alone and help raise Tiger Conservation Awareness*

Short term goals: *To become a better Christian during my spring-break. My spring-break will consist of praying, reading and studying my Bible, and meditating.*

Passion: *Jesus Christ*

Hobbies: *Christianity, Asperger Autism, Lord of the Rings, Harry Potter, Tigers, the Unknown, Conservation, Star Wars, Christian music, & Writing*

Famous for (okay this is where you get to brag about yourself): *Being an excellent student and getting good grades*

Fave book: *The Prayer of Jesus*

Fave movie: *The Empire Strikes Back*

Fave sport: *Baseball*

Fave store: *Echo Used CDs & Games*

Fave music: *Christian Contemprary Music(CCM)*

What you can't stand: *Fundimentalististic Christians*

What you plain dislike: *Pizza. It's gross!*

Who you admire: *Jesus Christ, Moses, Jabez, Bruce Wilkensin, J.R.R. Tolkien, George Lucas, George W. Bush, & Jennie Titus*

What you most love to do: *Be online talking about Christianity, Harry Potter, Star Wars, & Lord of the Rings while at the same time, listening to music*

Your self-confessed flaws: *Not praying enough. I am working on that though!*

What intrigues/fascinates you: *Christianity, Tigers*

What scares you: *Loosing faith in Christ Jesus my LORD & Savior*

Quotation to live by: *"In every Christian's life, there is one major priority. It is one thing and one thing only: Prayer. Prayer is the key to a Christian life and being Christ-like"*


----------



## munchkin (Apr 8, 2003)

Name (that you go by): Jay Smith, but my nickname is munchkin

Age: 13

Occupation: N/A

Future Aspirations: Web Designer

Goal in life: To be sucessful in something, whether it be web design, or making it to the MLB!

Short term goals: Babe Ruth Baseball, to make one of the teams.

Passion: Sports and Forums

Hobbies: Sports and other things

Famous for (okay this is where you get to brag about yourself): Playing the fiddle with my bro all over the state.

Fave book: The LOTR series

Fave movie: Signs or The Ring

Fave sport: Baseball

Fave store: FAO Shwartz(sp?)

Fave music: Rock

What you can't stand: Pig Latin

What you plain dislike: People asking out people for other people.

Who you admire: Honesty

What you most love to do: Jump off a bridge!

Your self-confessed flaws: umm, N/A 

What intrigues/fascinates you: People with common sence

What scares you: Death

Quotation to live by:"Common sence is not so common."


----------



## Lossengondiel (Apr 8, 2003)

Jesse, I like your avatar and tigers are my favorite too


----------



## Eliot (Apr 8, 2003)

Oooooooooh..... chocolate..... 

Can I have a bite of your avatar, Lossengondiel?


----------



## Hammersmith (Mar 28, 2005)

Name (that you go by): Hammersmith for now  

Age: Sort of 20

Occupation: Writer, editor

Future Aspirations: Publication, marriage

Goal in life: ^^^

Short term goals: Er...publcation, completion of my current writing projects

Passion: God, writing, music

Hobbies: Mindless computer games, writing

Famous for: My hair  

Fave book: I couldn't choose

Fave movie: Maybe Pulp Fiction or Memento

Fave sport: Football (soccer to you yanks)

Fave store: Amazon.com

Fave music: Heavy Metal, Prog Rock, Classical, Folk Rock

What you can't stand: People who wriggle

What you plain dislike: Marmite

Who you admire: God

What you most love to do: Listen to music while writing

Your self-confessed flaws: I am always right

What intrigues/fascinates you: People who can master instruments or are multilingual

What scares you: Biological weapons

Quotation to live by: Carpe Noctum


----------



## Gil-Galad (Mar 28, 2005)

Name (that you go by):Maxim

Age:almost 21

Occupation:student in Communication sciences,dj

Future Aspirations:Work in the field of communications,public relations,politics.

Goal in life: one writer has said:"People come from nothing...live..and then become nothing again" Goal?-When I become nothing,there to be something left by me.

Short term goals:Take my next exams.

Passion:dj-ing,football,

Hobbies:music,football,movies,politics

Famous for (okay this is where you get to brag about yourself):dj-ing

Fave book:The Silmarillion,Catch 22,Burning Daylight,Martin Eden(the last two are my favourite from my teen years  ),Il Pendolo Di Foucault

Fave movie:Heat,The Godfather I,II,Signs,Legends of The Fall,Kika,Talk to her...

Fave sport:football(soccer for the americans ...)

Fave store:.....

Fave music:I can not say any particular style,because I divide the music into two parts-quality and ****. ....tech-house,deep house,progressive,jazzy house,new age,acid jazz,new wave..some old psychedelic trance things,

What you can't stand:idiots.people pretending to know lots of things about everything,but actually being nothing....

What you plain dislike:religious stubborness..(shown both by muslims and christians)...people trying to teach me/show me "the right way" using their religious point of view....

Who you admire:Vasil Levski,Hristo Botev...but basically I do not admire anyone,I can only respect him/her....those two persons will always have my respect and appreciation for what they believed in,what they fought for and died for.

What you most love to do:listening to music,playing it at parties.

Your self-confessed flaws:too emotional,lazy from time to time,egoism...

What intrigues/fascinates youeople who know what they want,strive for it and achieve it.

What scares you:...becoming nothing,without leaving something behind me.

Quotation to live by:"A true friend does not wipe your tears,he never causes them"


----------



## Ingwë (Mar 29, 2005)

*Name* (that you go by): Galin [Ga'lin]

*Age:* 15

*Occupation:* Student in Dimitar Blagoev High School. Profile: Maths

*Future Aspirations:* Work in the field of finances, politics

*Passion:* playing volleyball, reading

*Hobbies:* reading, playing volleyball, wandering, watching football

*Famous for* (okay this is where you get to brag about yourself): I don`t know. You have to ask my friends  

*Fave book:* _The Silmarilion_. I also love the books by R L Stevensen

*Fave movie:* _The Lord of The Rings, The O.C., Friends_

*Fave sport:* _Volleyball_

*Fave store:* bgbook.dir.bg

*Fave music:* _Rap._ Yeah!

*What you can't stand:* dissemblers, idiots

*What you plain dislike:* peope who think they can do anything

*Who you admire:* Some people that I think are great. They are near and I don`t want to say their names

*What you most love to do:* To roam a town during the night

*Your self-confessed flaws:* lazy (sometimes), watching too much low quality TV broadcasts

*What intrigues/fascinates you:* to learn more and more

*What scares you:* evil things, snakes

*Quotation to live by:* I have none. I have different sides.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Mar 29, 2005)

Name (that you go by):Maria Staubus

Age:15

Occupation:Student *puke*

Future Aspirations: published book, graduate high school

Goal in life:to live forever. Seriously.

Short term goals:get a job, obtain $

Passion:writing, reading, acting...your basic nerdy stuff. 

Hobbies:Taekwondo, library raiding

Famous for (okay this is where you get to brag about yourself): Um...I dunno. I'm absurdly flexible, though.  

Fave book:LotR, A Song of Ice and Fire, Ender series, Bean series

Fave movie:The Princess Bride. Newsies. A beautiful mind. LotR. Pirates of the Caribbean.

Fave sport:to do-taekwondo to watch-football (american) or baseball

Fave store:Um...the dollar store!!!  

Fave music: Anything but country or opera. Or rap or emo.  

What you can't stand:when people say "from whence". Possessive errors.  

What you plain dislike: see above. Also: pepperoni. School. And chick flicks.

Who you admire:Tolkien. Duh. Um... 

What you most love to do: Act. Write. Eat. 

Your self-confessed flaws:I am argumentative. I love it!  

What intrigues/fascinates you:this one kid at school. I have no idea what his name is, though. He's my Enigma.

What scares you: not much.

Quotation to live by:"I know life isn't fair, but why can't it ever by unfair in my favor?" -Christy Miller


----------



## Wraithguard (Sep 5, 2005)

*Poof* I revived yet another thread!

Name: James Drake Stallans

Occupation: Hurricane Releif Commander

Rank: Captain

Hobbies: Yelling at people, eating everything I can get my hands on, and DRILL!

Ribbon Count: 25

Medals: Sons of the American Revolution, Purple Heart, Military Excellence, Distinguished NCO (hope to earn Distinguished Officer this year)

Other Military Awards: Red Beret, Red Cord, Blue Sabre

Goal in life: To outrank my cousin and major in Business in College

Short Term Goal: Finish Officer's College

Favorite Book: LotR and zhe Bible

Favorite Movie: The Mummy and The Mummy Returns!

Favorite Music: Classic Rock (Def Leppard, Aerosmith, Led Zepplin, and PINK FLOYD)

What Scares Me: People with hair-lips

Quote to live by: "What happens, happens."


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 5, 2005)

Drake? That's a great name.


----------



## Forgotten Path (Sep 5, 2005)

Name (that you go by): Brent

Age: 19

Occupation: Student

Future Aspirations: Environmental scientist/tree hugger/tolkienologist/photographer/comidian/hacker/gamer/mountain climber/skydiver/poet/wierd guy down the road/etc/etc/become famous

Goal in life: not sure

Short term goals: get through college, get new car

Passion: LORD OF THE RINGS (did this question really need to be asked?  ), reading just about anything

Hobbies: writing in Tengwar, reading, posting on this really funny forum I know(the Tolkien Forum, kinda obscure, huh?  )

Famous for (okay this is where you get to brag about yourself): uh...*goes back to future aspirations*

Fave book: a tie between The L.R., The Silmarillion, and The Lays of Beleriand. Also like all other Tolkien books, Harry Potter, Eragon, Redwall, and a bunch of others.

Fave movie: The L.R., MP and the Holy Grail, and other movies that deal with history and the like.

Fave sport: Magic the Gathering?

Fave store: Wal-Mart? (I work there.)

Fave music: Steely Dan, Classic Rock, also like other stuff that isn't country or rap.

What you can't stand: People that want to know a bunch of junk about me.  Really, ignorance.

What you plain dislike: Impolitness

Who you admire: J.R.R. Tolkien

What you most love to do: Sleep, read

Your self-confessed flaws: complain to much

What intrigues/fascinates you: everything I don't know

What scares you: George Bush, kittens(not really), nothing I can really think of.

Quotation to live by: Is there just one?


----------



## EscaflowneEnzo (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello everyone!


Name: Enzo

Age: 31

Occupation: animal handler and trainer

Future Aspirations: Getting over a broken leg and marrying my lover and being patient in our marriage.

Goal in life: To own my own plot of land with many different animals on it. From dogs to horses to sheep and so forth.

Short term goals: Dealing and trying to be patient for the next 14 months with a broken leg and ankle. Trying to deal with my depression by writing again.

Hobbies: Writing Erotica and playing with my puppies and buying jewlery for my piercings and so forth. Coloring my friends hair and my own hair different colors.

Passion: My passion is animal rights and environmentalism and at the momment I am currently working with orginizations working with the life savings procedures of animals hit and hurt and alone by hurricane Katrina here in the U.S.

Famous for: One is rather naughty......so i wont' say it. The other is coloring hair...writing short stories and for saving many different lives from humans to animals.

Favorite book: The Claiming of Sleeping Beauty by Anne Rice

Favorite movie: 'Legend' by Ridley Scott and 'The Big Blue' as well as 'Leon' The Professional by Luc Besson

Favorite Sport: I used to be a life guard so I would have to say swimming,, diving...scuba diving and water polo as well as competitive swimming.

Favorite store: Lane Bryant and Fourth World Comics

Favorite music: 
1.Classical
2.Late 70's and early 80's New Wave and Alternative Punk.
3.Electronica
4.Opera

What you can't standeople who power trip. Whether it be on the mic in a chat room or people in society in general.

What you plain dislike:ANYONE WHO HITS OR HURTS AN ANIMAL IN ANY WAY SHAPE OR FORM SHOULD BE SHOT.

What you most love to do: Saving the lives of animals.

My self confessed flaws: My lack of patience and trust with people.

What scares you: Teen-agers and the way they percieve things.

Quotation to live by: "Bad in Plaid"


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 19, 2005)

EscaflowneEnzo said:


> ANYONE WHO HITS OR HURTS AN ANIMAL IN ANY WAY SHAPE OR FORM SHOULD BE SHOT.



I think you and Elgee will get along...


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 4, 2005)

Yikes! Am so achingly bored that I have resorted to talking about myself? Why, poor Smeagol, why? Garn! Well, the correct order of what should be done at a Tolkien type forum thing ---> Read the books, see the movies. Discuss viewpoints with others until you have discussed pretty much everything that you were interested in. Hang around to see if others can come up with cool bits to discuss that you hadn't thought of yet. Write original stories on what happened after the stuff that the Tolkien dude wrote. Or just fill in some of the dude's gaps. Discuss the likelihood of the stuff that you wrote actually happening with many crazy people who have their own ideas on what could have happened. I tried to come up with R. P. 
G. things for you people, but you are not interested. I am merely attempting to stick to the correct order of things. oh well. Now that you have messed things up, here I am.  

Name (that you go by): What? Here? YayGollum. You should be able to see that, crazy person. Some call myself YayG or Yay. Annoying. Why? Use the name that the person chose. Why mess with it? oh well. Real life? Torin. A good name. Strong and unique. Gives a kid too much self-confidence for one person.  

Age: You should be able to see that, too, but I happen to be twenty, at the moment.

Occupation: Fast food guy because I am not so good in the interviews for the good jobs? Maybe I should change that profile thing of mine. Woah. It has been a while since I paid attention to that thing.

Future Aspirations: To get one of the good jobs. To find a tiny, superly cheap, one-roomed apartment, live alone for the rest of my life, read, write, learn, live there without any furniture, and only spend money on good food.  

Goal in life: Hm. Realistic one? Mostly the stuff that I already wrote. Future aspirations are good goals, I would think. Unrealistic ones ---> Showing people that...see my quote at the end of this post. Yes! Giving people self-confidence so that they can stop being brainless sheep and mayhaps start making some sense.

Short term goals: To get one of the good jobs. Again. Whoops. oh well. To finish writing this one story that was requested at me, but which I am not so much a fan of since I don't get to write in first person. Garn. To go to bed. To eat some ice cream before that. 

Passion: Writing. Good music. Good food. Intelligence.

Hobbies: Writing. Listening to good music. Eating good food. Finding other at least halfway intelligent types. Nethack.

Famous for (okay this is where you get to brag about yourself): Hm. How would I know what I am famous for? This section requests bits on other people's opinions of myself, which I do not really care to investigate. I know that I am the greatest. Their opinions might be an ego boost or an insult, neither of which should anyone care about. Should I not be asking others what I am famous for? Yes, others would have to fill this in for me, since I don't really know. I could guess, but I could be wrong. I might think that some things about myself are achingly cool, while others might have never even noticed them.

Fave book: Garn. Kind of hard, crazy people. There are a lot of good books. I could write that it was this one book. Or I could write that it was this other book. I read many books. Some that I love make people think that I am crazy for loving them, so I shall go with the neutral The Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy. The whole thing. I gots someone who let me read one large book with all of the little ones stuck inside of it. 

Fave movie: Hm. There are a lot of these, too. Serenity and Batman Begins were good, but they came out recently, so I could be too achingly overwhelmed by their coolness at the moment. I shall probably end up listing all of my favorites as they come to brain. Underworld, The Neverending Story, Amadeus, The Last Starfighter, Fallen, definitely more, but I am not so much of a movie person to remember them all. Those were just the few that came to brain.

Fave sport: Is air hockey a sport? If not, then I guess that I don't have one. Am achingly as well as passionately indifferent.  

Fave store: Hm. Does it matter? Are there not so many different stores to be found around the world that most would not be familiar with any stores that I mention? Do I even know the answer? Do I even care? I am pretty sure that I don't. I do not shop often. How's about the closest grocery store to my house, because I must buy food? Maybe all book stores that carry the books that I wish to buy? I have no particular loyalties.

Fave music: Ah. Anything with a good beat. Anything that you can groove to, tap your feet to, hum to, or bob your head to. Except for country music. Ick. Pure evil. *runs away from the creepy country music fans*

What you can't stand/What you plain dislike: Many things, I am sure. Dogs. People who have the mental disability of believing that dogs are better pets than cats, but then should I not just feel sorry for people with mental disabilities? oh well. Certain noises that make my skin crawl. Popularity. Creepy things that could be cool but which are so achingly popular that I must step away before I have the chance to get interested in them, myself. Too scary. All of those people could be hypnotized. I shall not take the chance. Certain foods. Ah. Country music. Probably many other things. I have held back.

Who you admire: *attempts to come up with someone* Hm. I am pretty awesome. This is hard. I am not a fan of hero worship. I am actually a fan of making myself the most admirable. But then, most would not agree with what I happen to believe is admirable. But then again, I am only trying to impress myself. I guess that my answer would have to be ---> Myself, eventually. Maybe.

What you most love to do: Most love to do? Yikes. Attempting to put beloved activities on scales to determine that which I should hereafter spend all of my time doing? Hm. Is it dissecting questions? No. That which gives me the most joy. How's about ---> Obtaining the feeling of coolness after doing something really cool, to be vague about it.

Your self-confessed flaws: Mayhaps too stubborn? Too large of a fan of honesty? Too large of a fan of not wishing to compromise or change to fit some crazy person's mold? Hm. Too naive. 

What intrigues/fascinates you: Yes, definitely learning how to play certain instruments and communicate in certain languages. The trivial bits of knowledge that I happen to be pursuing at the time. Originality, of course. Self-confidence. Intelligence. Am repeating myself, yes? oh well.

What scares you: Dogs. Yikes! Run! Ack! *hides* Hm. Also, large crowds of uncontrallable humans. Strength and stupidity in numbers, you know.

Quotation to live by: You are either an Outcast or in denial.


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 4, 2005)

*Win a Date with Smeagol!*

I think we should have a competition among the females here on the site. Where ofcourse, they must memorize the information you provided and you will ask them questions. Whomever wins, wins an online date with you or something. What do you think?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 4, 2005)

*growling as claws flash* ELGEEEEE!!!! Bring on the cats!!!!! Black! Rai! Everyone and anyone! GET 'IM!!!!!!!!!! 



Sorry man, I, for some reason, can't see that being such a good idea. I don't even know who (or why anyone) would participate in something such as that. Except you of corse.


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh come on Ara, I would expect you to be the first to apply. *snickers* I get bored too..like today for instance.


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 5, 2005)

In the answering of your question, Daranavo person, I would write something like ---> Ick. No. Why? Garn. Craziness. I would be interested in no such stupidity. I would muchly hope for nobody else to be interested. Ah. But perhaps the suggestion was meant to be senselessly silly. Got it. Do you see why I am not a fan of these threads? Argh. Yes, yes. I was bored. Should have left my computer to play some video games. I understand. sorry about that. *runs away*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 5, 2005)

_YAAAAAAAYGOLLUM_ 

*tosses him a fresh fish*

Now now Dar. Do you really think that just because I get bored at times (however frequent that may or may not be) I would think of participating in such a fool's folly. 

I see no reason to take part in and or support this idea.


----------



## cupn00dles (Nov 7, 2005)

Name (that you go by): Geez... my real name is Rodrigo, but I have plenty of nicknames o.o the one I like the most is "Oswaldo", don't ask me why, it's a long and stupid story XD sum ppl call me "Küfner" (which is my last name), sum call me "noods", girls mostly call me Digo or Guigo (yeah, both sound like ¬¬", whatever), among other stuff

Age: 18

Occupation: I'd say liberal professional, since I do from design to translation and interpretation jobs at the tourism company I work  

Future Aspirations: Lemme see... Learn to play guitar, maybe keyboards, bass n' drums, learn Japanese, go to Japan, UK, China, go to an Iron Maiden/Helloween/Blind Guardian concert, snowboarding, maybe skiing, learn Kung-fu... Learn to fly! XD lol

Goal in life: Learn as much as I *can't*, have lots of fun, travel a lot...

Short term goals: start my university course, go to the Pearl Jam concert, buy a guitar and start a Japanese/German/Chinese course (I have doubts because I may course Letters with habilitation in Japanese at the university o.o)

Passion: Women, beer, music, soccer, quantic physics, oriental philosophy, tolkien works, the nightsky, the ocean, japanese stuff (like anime/manga, sum j-music, japanese culture and stuff XD)... among others o.o

Hobbies: Parties, shows, music, soccer, reading, movies, games, anime/manga, watching the nightsky... among others O_O

Famous for (okay this is where you get to brag about yourself): Absolute power of messing with ppls minds uar uar uar, eyes that pierce through anything and any1 ;~

Fave book: The Silmarillion by JRR Tolkien (talk about redundance here XD), The Tao of Physics by Fritjof Capra

Fave movie: There are just too many  Well, I love all the SW's and all the LOTR's... so, let them be x) AND (almost forgot, OMG!) Final Fantasy VII - Advent Children, the best ever XDD the best OST ever, too XDDD

Fave sport: Soccer

Fave store: Livraria Cultura (any1 else knows? x))

Fave music: Too many :/ well... let's say some: Iron Maiden's "The Evil That Men Do", Helloween's "Eagle Fly Free" , Blind Guardian's "Imaginations From The Other Side" and "Time Stands Still (at The Iron Hill)", Gamma Ray's "Fight", Steve Vai's "For The Love of God", Yasunori Mitsuda's "Time's Scar" and "Radical Dreamers ~The Jewel That Cannot Be Stolen~" (performed by Noriko Mitose), Nobuo Uematsu's "J-E-N-O-V-A" and "One Winged Angel", Himuro Kyosuke's "CALLING", Sambomaster's "Seishun Kyousoukyoku", L'arc~en~ciel's "Blurry Eyes", YUI's "Life", among maaany others

What you can't stand: It's just a matter of perspective

What you plain dislike: same as above x)

Who you admire: Steve Vai, Bruce Dickinson, Hansi Kürsch \o/

What you most love to do: Listening music, thinking o.o XD

Your self-confessed flaws: just a matter of perspective as anything else... from my perspective that is x)

What intrigues/fascinates you: Women XD

What scares you: Nothing, what, as a matter of perspective, can be said to be everything x)

Quotation to live by: "There's a million ways to see the things in life, a million ways to be the fool" (by Kai Hansen) or maybe "All that we learn is just one point of view, out there in the world it may not become true" (by Sascha Gerstner) or even "CONTRARIA SUNT COMPLEMENTA" ("The opposites complete each other", by Niels Henrik David Bohr)


----------



## Wraithguard (Nov 12, 2005)

Behold my wonderful updated personal thingy.

Name: James Drake Stallans

Occupation: Battalion Executive Officer (Staff S-1), Chaplain, Color Guard Executive Officer

Rank: Major

Hobbies: Yelling at people, eating everything I can get my hands on, and DRILL!

Ribbon Count: 27

Medals: Sons of the American Revolution, Purple Heart, Military Excellence, Distinguished NCO, Distinguished Officer, Scottish Rite (Next up: Medal of Valour )

Other Military Awards: Blue Beret, Blue XO Cord, Red Master's Cord, White Sabre

Goal in life: To outrank my cousin and major in Business in College

Short Term Goal: Finish Officer's College

Favorite Book: LotR and zhe Bible

Favorite Movie: The Mummy and The Mummy Returns!

Favorite Music: Classic Rock (Def Leppard, Aerosmith, Led Zepplin, and PINK FLOYD)

What Scares Me: People with hair-lips and Women taller than myself

Quote to live by: "What happens, happens." and "Don't worry about the world ending today. It's already tomorrow in Australia!"


----------

